# How did hunting get this way?



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

50% of the hunters today ,think only horns,band,numbers,the true meaning of hunting is disappearing. There is a good % of hunter that will not eat the game any more. I was told, shoot it ,you eat it .And that is the way it is at my home!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I will agree with you. Too many people are worried about how big THEIR buck's antlers are and how they will stack up to their friends. Which is to bad beacuse after all quality heard management starts with taking more does.

Too many people get stuck on how many bands they got. I will admit I have always wanted to get a banded bird, I finally got one but I feel no different then before. It wasn't even that exciting.

And as far as the numbers game. It is sad. Almost every picture I see on here and other sites is almost always a limit or they point out one short or something. This year was my first limit on something other then mergansers.

People eat your game. At first I didn't like the taste because I didn't grow up with it. But I have realized after many trial and errors I figured out what taste good.


----------



## dvldwg89 (Nov 4, 2008)

Man I love wild game. Taste better then any steak or chicken. I eat everything that I shoot, thats why spoonbills are safe around me :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

dvldwg89 said:


> Man I love wild game. Taste better then any steak or chicken. I eat everything that I shoot,


 :beer:


----------



## Chester (Sep 12, 2003)

Spoonies taste just fine. I let down my ego a few years ago and ate some. Couldn't tell the difference between that and a mallard.

Coots are just a good too. I still don't shoot them much though.

It is no wonder hunter numbers are dropping. People see the videos and magazines and think they get to go out into the field and shoot the heck out of them.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I know that I might catch some heat for this post, but I honestly believe that the reason there are so many that want big horns, bands, etc, are that there are less old timers and so many kids on internet forums. Don't get me wrong, when I was younger it was all about the harvest and killing the most. As you mature (  ) you tend to want the entire experience more. The horns are nice as are lots of birds, but the experience is what it is all about as you "age".


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye said:


> I know that I might catch some heat for this post, but I honestly believe that the reason there are so many that want big horns, bands, etc, are that there are less old timers and so many kids on internet forums. Don't get me wrong, when I was younger it was all about the harvest and killing the most. As you mature (  ) you tend to want the entire experience more. The horns are nice as are lots of birds, but the experience is what it is all about as you "age".


 :beer:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

boranger said:


> 50% of the hunters today ,think only horns,band,numbers,the true meaning of hunting is disappearing. There is a good % of hunter that will not eat the game any more. I was told, shoot it ,you eat it .And that is the way it is at my home!


While I may agree with a portion of your post - where are your numbers, facts and figures to back it up? Additionally, why is it necessarily bad that a hunter wouldn't eat what they kill? I know of plenty of people that enjoy the thrill of the hunt but do not like the taste. In turn, they donate the game, give it to friends, etc

:eyeroll:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I love wild game, but I'll never shoot another antelope. :lol: I personally just love being in the outdoors and how amazing the game you hunt is. Yes, I get a thrill from getting a nice deer but, I still love it if I return succesful or not.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

A few reasons..
Avery, Zink and nearly every other company with a "Pro Staff", The Outdoor Channel and the internet.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

DJ...agreed 100%......another thing that will change your "focus" is having a son and daughter who share your enthusiasm.......that's a trip in itself!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yep, I have given up some hunting trips with the "guys" in order to spend time with my son. He loves to shoot his bow and might be old enough to pull enough weight to actually shoot a deer next year!!!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Everyone has to out do everyone else. People loose sight of what things are all about when they are going out trying to do one thing and one thing only. And that's trying to be the best or most accomplished hunter in this case. There aren't many young people out there learning the way hunting should be and that is starting to become more apparent. Don't get me wrong there are plenty of kids/teens learning the true meaning of hunting, but far too many out there with no clue that hunting is not all about the kill, but about getting out and experiencing nature and all it has to offer. I do strongly agree the media and media outlets have a lot to do with that. TV and the internet have shown kids that it's only about shooting a trophy or shooting in numbers. Very, very rarely do you see an outdoor show on TV where they don't shoot a monster. Granted it makes good TV, but they're not sending a very good message to younger people. When that's what they see week in and week out, they think it's the way it has to be to have a successful hunt. There needs to be more mentoring to the youth of hunting in my eyes so this doesn't get any worse. Take a kid hunting and show them. We all know TV, magazines and the internet aren't showing them the way.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

My job is working with hunters and fisherman every day,my % could be all wrong I dont know,I was going by what I see day in and day out.The outdoor people are still the best people in the world to work for! I see thing that make me mad ,so I tell everyone about it that makes me feel better,there is alway going to be thing that are not right, that for sure!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I hear ya boranger. Like I said, I agree with a portion of your post. However, like most things, you remember the bad far more than the good, which can often sway the "numbers" in your head. Try to see the good in those your come across - that'll make it better for all. Know what I'm saying. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

First off, alot of the "trophy" hunters out there do more for herd management than many of the weekend "meat" hunters. I know LOTS of "meat" hunters that shoot a buck and doe each year, thats not doing much for management or population control. I know ALOT of my friends, who are stringent trophy hunters, shoot 5, 6, 7 or more does a year, and maybe shoot a buck. Ive personally only shot one buck in the last two years, but ive killed ALOT of does, and im a hardcore "trophy" hunter.

Also, I believe a little "healthy competition" between friends is a good thing. Helps you to strive to do better. I know personally, I wont kill a buck that I wont put on the wall anymore. If one of my buddies kills a big one, it helps me strive to attain this goal. Im always happy they got a good one, but I want to do better. For example, im good friends with bretts on here. He killed a HOG of a buck this year. Do I want a bigger one, hells ya, but im still excited and happy he got the one he did. And if I dont get a bigger one, im still going to be happy for him.

And as far as guys not eating the meat. I dont know anybody that doesnt eat at least some of it. I know I dont eat all the deer I kill in a year, I cant. I keep one or two for myself, and gift the rest to friends, or donate several to a food pantry.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

One look at me and you can tell i eat what I shoot.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

Barebackjack.......it is good you kill deer , it helps the deer , thay help the deer so good hear we cant shoot a doe in my zone. , I love big deer too, my walls are full ,I hear some of the thing you are saying ,I hope you are hearing some of what i am saying to. I do not hunt anymore the land I hunted is gone to other hunters with more money. Hunting is a thing of the past for my family, we just stay in the shop and mount other hunters game,so I am still in the outdoors in a way.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

BBJ--yes some of the "trophy" shooters might do more for deer management, but the way I look at that is, deer management is not my job. The states pay people with biology degrees to do that. I dont see anything wrong with trophy hunting, so don't get met wrong. If you have the time, and patience to wait for a monster every time, good on you. I don't. We have 7 days total for shotgun season every year, so for me and most hunters I have been around, a deer is a deer. Doesnt have to be a monster to put in the freezer. Every once in a while, we just happen to get lucky. Last year I shot a real nice 12 pointer. Just happened to be the first deer close enough to shoot. Wouldn't have bothered me a bit if the first deer was a nice yearling doe either, though.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> A few reasons..
> Avery, Zink and nearly every other company with a "Pro Staff", The Outdoor Channel and the internet.


 :withstupid: 100 percent.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't think their is anything wrong with being a trophy hunter when it comes to deer. Many times, from a bowhunters persepctive, a deer can be watched for 2 or 3 yrs before he is taken. I bothers me when people shoot the 1st thing they see, just to get the meat. Putting some time in and getting that trophy is very satisfying in my opinion.

As far as outdoor tv goes make sure you teach your children that some of the ladies and gentlemen on those shows do not put the time in to find their trophies. They are led to a spot and treat the trophy as if they did all the work, disgusting isn't it? Teach the kids to put in the time and be patient, wait for that trophy buck if that what they want. When the do get it do not be afraid to be proud.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

boranger said:


> Barebackjack.......it is good you kill deer , it helps the deer , thay help the deer so good hear we cant shoot a doe in my zone. , I love big deer too, my walls are full ,I hear some of the thing you are saying ,I hope you are hearing some of what i am saying to. I do not hunt anymore the land I hunted is gone to other hunters with more money. Hunting is a thing of the past for my family, we just stay in the shop and mount other hunters game,so I am still in the outdoors in a way.


One thing I will agree with you on, hunting more and more seems to be a rich man's sport. Yeah, there is still plenty of land for guys to hunt, but there is so much being bought up and leased out now days. Just the other day, I got done with work and was glassing some deer, guy pulled up and asked me what I was doing, well conversation goes on, and we talk about me hunting it next year...he then goes to say he likes to get some money from me if I hunt it...what!? I asked him if he had to pay to hunt when he was my age....well no, well that's my answer! Pay a little to hunt...unbelievable.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BBJ kinda hit it on the head. I have 6 rifle doe tags, 2 doe bow tags, and a bow anything tag. I may shoot a buk this year, but he will be over 140" as for the does. I am guessing they will all hit the dirt. It isn't up for the state to manage the herd. They can't control you shooting a button buck, or a spike. It is up to the hunters to manage them.

Yes it is becoming a rich mans sport... but there really isn't anything we sitting here on a site can do about that.

Numbers. Many times it is a numbers game. The state and feds are relying on us to hit there numbers, thus we must shoot game.

I think ND does a great job of managing the herd and alot of that comes down to the hunters. I hunted in Minn and it was a joke. Over a hundred shots before opening light, how can you tell what you are shooting at?

Arghh!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> BBJ kinda hit it on the head. I have 6 rifle doe tags, 2 doe bow tags, and a bow anything tag. I may shoot a buk this year, but he will be over 140" as for the does. I am guessing they will all hit the dirt. It isn't up for the state to manage the herd. They can't control you shooting a button buck, or a spike. It is up to the hunters to manage them.
> 
> Yes it is becoming a rich mans sport... but there really isn't anything we sitting here on a site can do about that.
> 
> ...


Its not the job of a State or Federal Wildlife agency to manage for "trophy" deer. They are responsible for managing the overall health of the herd as well as offer a opportunity for sportsmen to enjoy the resource.

The way I look at it If you want to practice QDM, do it on your own land, but don't look down your nose on a guy gets a buck tag, goes hunting with his family and shoots a spike buck and has great memories from the hunt.

I think many in todays hunting community need to realize a "trophy" is truly in the eyes of the individual.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > BBJ kinda hit it on the head. I have 6 rifle doe tags, 2 doe bow tags, and a bow anything tag. I may shoot a buk this year, but he will be over 140" as for the does. I am guessing they will all hit the dirt. It isn't up for the state to manage the herd. They can't control you shooting a button buck, or a spike. It is up to the hunters to manage them.
> ...


I guess I don't understand what you are trying to say with quoting me? That is exactly what I just said.

Correct?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

With technology so many people want instance gratification and the best results "ALL" the time. Real hunting experiences are not about what is in the bag but the experience. Today's young generation wants to move onto the next thing if they lose interest. Too bad but only age and wisdom can probably solve this problem.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

To me it's all about the hunt. I have passed on some pretty decent bucks just because I found it to unsportsman like. You know... the ones that just happen to be standing along the side of the road as you are driving by. Not sporting enough for me regardless of antler size. Yet it seems most guys would jump out and shoot in a heartbeat. My trophy is the special memory any particular animal provides. My first buck with the bow dispite being only a basket size 3x3 is on the wall. My largest buck was taken with a handgun and was mounted using the cape from the first buck I rattled in. Those are trophies. One buck I stalked for 3 hours before I shot him. Though I could have easily shot him from the knoll I spotted him from. THAT is a trophy. The doe that I shot at 10 yards with a handgun after I trugged 1 1/2 miles in thigh high snow and in near blizzard conditions. That is a trophy.

Hunting has become a competitive or team sport. Other than the bowhunters, most of the guys I know wouldn't even dream of hunting alone. I love the guy that won't shoot at a 120 class buck cause it is to far away but will "risk" the same shot at a 160 class at the same distance. These guys will not risk wounding a small buck but I guess a big one is "worth" wounding. Sportsmanship at it's finest. Or how about the "challenge" these guys take by hunting with their modern muzzleloaders that are every bit as accurate out to 200 yards as my TC in 308. And everybody is supposed to pat them on the back.

While many so called trophy hunter do their share to manage the herd, for many that is just a secondary effect. The "kill" and bragging rights is still the primary reason for having their 5 or 6 doe tags. I could easily harvest as many does as I could get tags for . Dispite the fact that I love to hunt I don't because I cannot use or give away that much.

It is refreshing when you due encounter a true sportsman that enjoys the hunt for what it is.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I dont know about you guys, but when I go out. I love to be out and have a good time doing whatever I am doing. But I am out there to kill stuff. I post a lot of pictures up piles and antlers are cool, but there are days where I go out and dont shot anything and get skunked just like the beginners. Those are the days you learn the most. It is all about learning and having fun. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> The way I look at it If you want to practice QDM, do it on your own land, but don't look down your nose on a guy gets a buck tag, goes hunting with his family and shoots a spike buck and has great memories from the hunt.
> 
> I think many in todays hunting community need to realize a "trophy" is truly in the eyes of the individual.


I do agree with you. But if your a "meat" hunter, dont look down upon "trophy" hunters. Ive been attacked on numerous occasions for being a "trophy" hunter. If I want to try to manage the property I hunt to produce trophy deer, while at the same time managing for an overall healthier herd (the two kind of go hand in hand), than thats my perogative. But some people dont understand this and think that this type of practice is whats "destroying" hunting in the modern age.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> To me it's all about the hunt. I have passed on some pretty decent bucks just because I found it to unsportsman like. You know... the ones that just happen to be standing along the side of the road as you are driving by. Not sporting enough for me regardless of antler size. Yet it seems most guys would jump out and shoot in a heartbeat. My trophy is the special memory any particular animal provides. My first buck with the bow dispite being only a basket size 3x3 is on the wall. My largest buck was taken with a handgun and was mounted using the cape from the first buck I rattled in. Those are trophies. One buck I stalked for 3 hours before I shot him. Though I could have easily shot him from the knoll I spotted him from. THAT is a trophy. The doe that I shot at 10 yards with a handgun after I trugged 1 1/2 miles in thigh high snow and in near blizzard conditions. That is a trophy.
> 
> Hunting has become a competitive or team sport. Other than the bowhunters, most of the guys I know wouldn't even dream of hunting alone. I love the guy that won't shoot at a 120 class buck cause it is to far away but will "risk" the same shot at a 160 class at the same distance. These guys will not risk wounding a small buck but I guess a big one is "worth" wounding. Sportsmanship at it's finest. Or how about the "challenge" these guys take by hunting with their modern muzzleloaders that are every bit as accurate out to 200 yards as my TC in 308. And everybody is supposed to pat them on the back.
> 
> ...


Buy this man a :beer: .


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

the only hunting I do is in may mind,from all my past hunts 45 years of them and I thank GOD for every one. All the ducks and deer ,turkeys its all very clear how great of a hunting life I had.I hope all of you can do the same!!!


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

im a teenager and i love killing limits and stuff, but to me a day of hanging out with friends and shooting 1 or 2 is nearly (i love pulling the trigger lol) as good as a day of going out and shooting a pile.


----------



## woody13 (Oct 31, 2008)

Im a teenager I just love being out there man! if you get your limit or get a big buck its just a bonus. Its about sharing times with your best friends and family and enjoying how fortunate we are to have the outdoors! :beer:


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

exactly!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a question to pose. What are your most vivid hunting memories???

The ones hanging on the wall....or... the ones that got away.

Mine are the ones that got away. And thats what keeps me coming back.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I have a question to pose. What are your most vivid hunting memories???
> 
> The ones hanging on the wall....or... the ones that got away.
> 
> Mine are the ones that got away. And thats what keeps me coming back.


Id have to say the ones hanging on the wall........they dont get away from me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

boranger said:


> the only hunting I do is in may mind,from all my past hunts 45 years of them and I thank GOD for every one. All the ducks and deer ,turkeys its all very clear how great of a hunting life I had.I hope all of you can do the same!!!


I hope you didn't quit hunting just because of your earlier post "I do not hunt anymore the land I hunted is gone to other hunters with more money. " There is plenty of public and private land available for hunting with a little research and door knocking or phone calls.


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

As for deer its easy. You dont remember the skinheads you shoot. You remember the racks. If you want meat, I'll give you all the does I shoot except 1.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Well..i am a horn hunter when it comes to deer hunting until the last wkend..every year i get at least 1 extra doe tag.....I've grown up eating wild game and i will admit if you cook the stuff wrong it can be bad...But when it comes to deer hunting i Will not shoot a little basket rack buck if i dont get a big deer then i guess i will try and find a little fork or a small buck on the last day if not well I got a extra doe so i can have meat..now im not saying that shooting a basket rack buck is not a bad thing especially for kids i think any deer for a kid is good .....As for as a rich mans sport YES hunting is getting expensive i scouting 14 straight days before deer season came and yes it was expensive but then again I save money for this time of year because it is my favorite...Hunting to me is geting to be a joke people are posting land because there neighbor does or farmers are getting every acre they can or even getting paid for posting there land...i guess all im doing is complaing and cant do anything about it but if you listen to someone that use to hunt way back when it seems so much funner and challenging unlike today...i love hunting its the best thing in the world.....I just love to be out there with nothing else to worry about and being with friends and family....Hopefully people will realize that horns arnt everything......GOOD HUNTING .....BigHunter :sniper:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Too many people get stuck on how many bands they got. I will admit I have always wanted to get a banded bird, I finally got one but I feel no different then before. It wasn't even that exciting.





blhunter3 said:


> 4CurlRedleg said:
> 
> 
> > Bands are overrated.......
> ...


I don't forget. :dead:

dblklk said it best, the trophy is in the eye of the beholder.

P.S. I don't live at Camp Spike-buck and I don't shoot ugly birds. dd:


----------

